# chest and shoulders together?



## yabadabado (Nov 15, 2012)

Someone advised me to workout my chest and shoulders together. Does anyone try this? If so, what kind of results do you had?


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 16, 2012)

It is standard with DC training and very very effective!

Given DC has low volume so you aren't putting a lot of stress on your rotators.  You'll also want to choose exercise that don't provide for tremendous congruency. So you wouldn't do too much that would stress the front delts and would avoid doing barbell movements for both chest and shoulders.


----------



## mastersensitive (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't really recommend it especially if one of the bodypart is a laggin' bodypart.


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 16, 2012)

Depending on the rest of your split you could do it.  I personally like to train them with arms but you can certainly do chest/delts/tris.


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 16, 2012)

We need a bit more info on your training split to see what would be best.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've done this quite a bit over the years. My favorite way to do it is a scheme with the general layout:

High Incline Press
Flat Press
Upright Row
Fly
Reverse Fly
Different Fly
Side Lateral

The format stays the same, but there are so many different variations of the exercises that it never gets old or stale.


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 16, 2012)

Right now I am using the DC 3-way: Chest/Delts/Tris; Bis/Forearms/Back width/ Back thickness; Calves/Hams/Quads  Training 4 days per week.  This way I can use slightly more volume than the standard DC 2-way and bring up lagging parts.  Thus far I am really liking it.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 17, 2012)

I had rotator problems until i switched them to chest night. After 6 months, my shoulders felt great. Not sure if its the prexhausting or the warm up i get from doing chest first, but it has helped considerably. My shoulders have begun to get the coveted "capped" look, so i doubt i will ever go back.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 17, 2012)

yabadabado said:


> Someone advised me to workout my chest and shoulders together. Does anyone try this? If so, what kind of results do you had?



I often train CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRICEPS on the same day. Its been real effective for me over the years.


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 17, 2012)

ALIN said:


> I often train CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRICEPS on the same day. Its been real effective for me over the years.



I feel that another advantage of training them together is that it reduces carryover.  For example, breaking them over over the course of the week will activate the delts and tris on several days throughout the week indirectly but by keeping them together your can train them more frequently directly.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 17, 2012)

dudcki27 said:


> We need a bit more info on your training split to see what would be best.



I'd like to hear which type of split is being used as well.  There are good arguments for doing chest and delts together (some have been mentioned here).  Personally, when I was ever trying to bring up one, I'd hold steady on the other somewhat to avoid tweaking anything and possibly stalling _both_ due to an injury.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 18, 2012)

AtomAnt said:


> I feel that another advantage of training them together is that it reduces carryover.  For example, breaking them over over the course of the week will activate the delts and tris on several days throughout the week indirectly but by keeping them together your can train them more frequently directly.



Yes exactly,,,thats correct.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 18, 2012)

Chest and shoulders were /are a fav of mine for about the last 30 yrs. I feel I have incurred less shoulder injuries due to training with that combo. My shoulders seem to be very warm and well lubed by the time chest work is completed. I do have a shoulder issue due to a bad motorcycle accident and the same still holds true. I can use less wt for direct shoulderwork and get great stimulation while avoiding injury.
This is true for me but something else may be better for you . Maybe give a couple other body part combos a try- carefully.
Thanks, T


----------



## doodoop (Nov 19, 2012)

Try it and see if you like it tho, but chances are you won't do it more than once.


----------



## whats_up (Nov 20, 2012)

I've worked chest, shoulders, and triceps on the same day and I have had good success with it.


----------



## thc (Nov 21, 2012)

whats_up said:


> I've worked chest, shoulders, and triceps on the same day and I have had good success with it.



Same here! it seems to giving me good progress man


----------



## yabadabado (Nov 23, 2012)

interesting info guys. thanks


----------

